# PM system temporarily disabled for newcomers



## Costello (May 23, 2012)

hello,

you may have received PM spam lately.
we are trying to solve that permanently, but in the meantime we have to disable the PM system for newcomers.
it should be back in the next couple of days, thanks for your patience!


----------



## TheRedfox (May 23, 2012)

OMG, my PM function is gone 
I think i should make more posts


----------



## RupeeClock (May 23, 2012)

lemmingsarecool said:


> OMG, my PM function is gone
> I think i should make more posts


It's somewhat unlikely you'd need it if you're a newcomer anyway.

Steam has things like this to prevent messenger abuse, you need to have bought at least one steam game before you can message anybody, if I recall correctly.

Still GBAtemp is worth engaging in.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 23, 2012)

What about letting you be part of conversations that you are invited to, but not letting you start them until a certain point?  Sometimes people join for testing apps and are added to a conversation so they can post their results.


----------



## Hunter X (May 23, 2012)

^This. I had the PM system disabled for me and now I can't work on my super seakret pwnsauce anymore and that makes me a sad panda.


----------



## Alaude (May 23, 2012)

Costello said:


> hello,
> 
> you may have received PM spam lately.
> we are trying to solve that permanently, but in the meantime we have to disable the PM system for newcomers.
> it should be back in the next couple of days, thanks for your patience!



yea as you said i got the spam it was something about buying sunglasses cheap.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 23, 2012)

Alaude said:


> Costello said:
> 
> 
> > hello,
> ...


LOL!  This was just playing on the radio when I read your post!
[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mxkPyQuPBM[/video]


----------



## Alaude (May 23, 2012)

JoostinOnline said:


> Alaude said:
> 
> 
> > Costello said:
> ...



haha..what a coincidence


----------



## philip11 (May 23, 2012)

Thanks Costello I never had this problem before with getting PM spam but nice preventive maintenence


----------



## evandixon (May 23, 2012)

Not that I'm a newcommer, but instead of disabling PMs for ALL newcommers (as one in this thread has over 70 posts), perhaps just disable it for only those with under 10-20 posts(that it, unless this forum has spambots that post that many times before being detected).

Just a thought.


----------



## Hunter X (May 23, 2012)

I also got spam about buying cheap sunglasses and a random inquiry about joining an indian/desi cracking team, which I declined.


----------



## Skelletonike (May 23, 2012)

Those spambots are friggin annoying, I really hope you manage to put them all in place. >3


----------



## Anon10W1z (May 24, 2012)

Costello said:


> hello,
> 
> you may have received PM spam lately.
> we are trying to solve that permanently, but in the meantime we have to disable the PM system for newcomers.
> it should be back in the next couple of days, thanks for your patience!


So you guys moderate PM's? Or do people just report spam?

EDIT: Unrelated, but why is there a delete button next to the edit button?


----------



## Shag (May 25, 2012)

So I guess I need to make more post so I don't lose my pm right.  I think you should still be able to see a pm you have saved.  If this is just temporary, not a problem.  Just don't want to loose saved info
Thanks


----------



## Costello (May 25, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> Costello said:
> 
> 
> > hello,
> ...



we never, ever read people's PMs, it's considered private conversation
the only way we can see them is if people report them or forward them to us.


----------



## DJPlace (May 25, 2012)

so like member's like me can still use our pm's?


----------



## Shag (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for the precautions,  better to be safe than to have spam


----------



## p1ngpong (May 25, 2012)

DJPlace said:


> so like member's like me can still use our pm's?



Yes you can.


----------



## elgarta (May 25, 2012)

Hunter X said:


> I also got spam about buying cheap sunglasses and a random inquiry about joining an indian/desi cracking team, which I declined.



I got the sunglasses one too but deleted it. The person has 0 posts so he was a newbie but still managed to get to me.


----------



## Anon10W1z (May 25, 2012)

Costello said:


> Anon10W1z said:
> 
> 
> > Costello said:
> ...


Phew, that's what I thought.


----------



## Costello (May 23, 2012)

hello,

you may have received PM spam lately.
we are trying to solve that permanently, but in the meantime we have to disable the PM system for newcomers.
it should be back in the next couple of days, thanks for your patience!


----------



## Link615 (May 25, 2012)

I don't like this. If you gave justjak access, can I have access too?


----------



## Anon10W1z (May 26, 2012)

You guys should just IP Ban or blacklist the spammers, seriously.


----------



## TheRedfox (May 26, 2012)

Yay, i got PM back


----------



## tj_cool (May 26, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> You guys should just IP Ban or blacklist the spammers, seriously.


That's hard if they use variable IPs, and a lot of legit users are in their IP ranges as well.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 26, 2012)

Are you considering my suggestion?  Even if you come up with a better solution, I really hope you do this for the time being.


----------



## Rydian (May 26, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> You guys should just IP Ban or blacklist the spammers, seriously.


If the internet used static IPs for all customers that might work, but as it is if you IP ban one person, next week they'll have a new IP and it won't be banned, while somebody else that didn't do anything could inherit the old IP and find themselves banned.


----------



## Anon10W1z (May 26, 2012)

JoostinOnline said:


> What about letting you be part of conversations that you are invited to, but not letting you start them until a certain point?  Sometimes people join for testing apps and are added to a conversation so they can post their results.


Nice, but what "certain point"


----------



## Hunter X (May 26, 2012)

I got my PM back, but when I send messages, it sends a blank message, and with the stuff I sent, I can't be bothered to retype that novel i wrote highlighting my research of cancer cell development on hardware.


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 26, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> JoostinOnline said:
> 
> 
> > What about letting you be part of conversations that you are invited to, but not letting you start them until a certain point?  Sometimes people join for testing apps and are added to a conversation so they can post their results.
> ...


At whatever point the staff thinks is good.


----------



## Anon10W1z (May 26, 2012)

tj_cool said:


> Anon10W1z said:
> 
> 
> > You guys should just IP Ban or blacklist the spammers, seriously.
> ...


How about the spammers usernames?


----------



## Hunter X (May 26, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/user/293996-harmeet32/ This is one of them


----------



## Rydian (May 27, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> > Anon10W1z said:
> ...


Can't know that they're a spammer until they spam, which is the issue.


----------



## Anon10W1z (May 28, 2012)

@Rydian my suggestion is for preventing them from spamming in the future.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 28, 2012)

This is news. I've never received any spam PMs.


----------



## Rydian (May 28, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> @Rydian my suggestion is for preventing them from spamming in the future.


That's what's normally done, but if the amount of incoming spam suddenly increases beyond a reasonable threshold (say, some spam company develops and starts selling a new script that automates the process on new systems, bypassing new captcha as well) then it needs to eb done preventatively until the security can be increased.


----------



## Randamin (May 28, 2012)

I was wondering why my messenger icon had dissapeared after reporting a spam PM but I seem to know the cause now.


----------



## EthanObi (May 28, 2012)

So wait. I can still access my Messenger..But i am a newcomer, Uhh...Does this mean I wasnt included in this?


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (May 28, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> This is news. I've never received any spam PMs.


Likewise.

Then again, we could just be really lucky


----------



## Anon10W1z (May 28, 2012)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > This is news. I've never received any spam PMs.
> ...


Then I am too, I guess?


----------



## TemporaryAccount (May 29, 2012)

I need PM access. More info: http://gbatemp.net/topic/327779-facebook-sign-in-not-working/page__pid__4238833


----------



## Costello (May 23, 2012)

hello,

you may have received PM spam lately.
we are trying to solve that permanently, but in the meantime we have to disable the PM system for newcomers.
it should be back in the next couple of days, thanks for your patience!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 1, 2012)

you guys get hacked as well cos the site hasnt been loading for me for hours?


----------



## air2004 (Jun 1, 2012)

This site was down at 1030pm last night for me. I thought maybe it was my machine. I pinged the site and got no response. So then I googled gbatemp not working , and some sight that supposedly checks sites said it was down too. This is the site http://www.websitedown.info/gbatemp.net .It says your up now :-) anyway .
I was thinking maybe devolution got released and there were to many people chatting about it  so it crashed the server , but I guess I was wrong , glad to see the site is back up.
(I the weird thing about that websitedown site is it also told me that some other sites were down , and no I didnt inquire about them either it just put that info near the bottom of the page . Anyway , I think they were porn sites judging by some of the names , I only remember one name though) I cant find a cached page for that site from google either.


----------



## Costello (Jun 1, 2012)

if you want to talk about that please start a separate thread. Off topic discussions are frowned upon.

(to answer, yeah we had a server issue but its fine now. you would know if you joined the facebook group)


----------

